# Orange Lake 2 Bedroom West Village 5 night Sunday thru Friday in December



## Tank (Nov 16, 2016)

Christmas and Thanksgiving is sold out!

These are all five night stays available at the West Village at Orange Lake

$100 a night      

Orange lake is pretty Awesome, A Gold Crown Resort see here

http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_olr.php


Orange Lake Resort - West Village
2 Bedroom
Max Occupancy: 8
Date: Sunday 11/27/2016 - Friday 12/02/2016

Orange Lake Resort - West Village
2 Bedroom 
Max Occupancy:8
Date: Sunday 12/04/2016 - Friday 12/09/2016

Orange Lake Resort - West Village
2 Bedroom
Max Occupancy: 8
Date: Sunday 12/11/2016 - Friday 12/16/2016

Orange Lake Resort - West Village
2 Bedroom
Max Occupancy: 8
Date: Sunday 12/18/2016 - Friday 12/23/2016


----------



## Tank (Nov 19, 2016)

bumping this is still available 

Orange Lake Resort - West Village
2 Bedroom
Max Occupancy: 8
Date: Sunday 11/27/2016 - Friday 12/02/2016

Orange Lake Resort - West Village
2 Bedroom
Max Occupancy:8
Date: Sunday 12/04/2016 - Friday 12/09/2016

Orange Lake Resort - West Village
2 Bedroom
Max Occupancy: 8
Date: Sunday 12/11/2016 - Friday 12/16/2016

Orange Lake Resort - West Village
2 Bedroom
Max Occupancy: 8
Date: Sunday 12/18/2016 - Friday 12/23/2016


----------



## jerrybev (Nov 27, 2016)

hi
do you have a 2 or 3 bedroom in Kissimmee or Lake Buena Vista for Friday night, Dec. 23?
thanks you can phone me at 336-749-5922



Tank said:


> bumping this is still available
> 
> Orange Lake Resort - West Village
> 2 Bedroom
> ...





Tank said:


> Christmas and Thanksgiving is sold out!
> 
> These are all five night stays available at the West Village at Orange Lake
> 
> ...


----------



## Tank (Nov 28, 2016)

I called and left a message , not sure what you are asking but we have minimum 2 night stays. 2 and 3 bedrooms. Let me know if I can help.
Dave


----------



## Tank (Dec 2, 2016)

Last two

Orange Lake Resort - West Village
2 Bedroom
Max Occupancy: 8
Date: Sunday 12/11/2016 - Friday 12/16/2016

Orange Lake Resort - West Village
2 Bedroom
Max Occupancy: 8
Date: Sunday 12/18/2016 - Friday 12/23/2016


----------



## Tank (Dec 6, 2016)

bumping this ,,,,,


----------



## Lizzyc1974 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi, could you do 2 nights at this rate? December 14& 15?


----------



## Tank (Dec 8, 2016)

PM'ed you Lizzy


----------



## Tank (Dec 10, 2016)

Only one left

Orange Lake Resort - West Village
2 Bedroom
Max Occupancy: 8
Date: Sunday 12/18/2016 - Friday 12/23/2016


----------



## Tank (Dec 14, 2016)

Will turn it in on Friday


----------

